# La pavoni Should I or shouldn't I?



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

On the brink of going on a drive to pick up a la pavoni, quite cheap, I know it's a really hard machine to live with, but as I only drink a couple of espressos a day think it could be quite a nice coffee training tool, to hone my skills andtaste buds,

so what do you all think, would you or wouldn't you?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's quite cheap?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's quite cheap?


£180, actually not that cheap, but think it's a newer one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> £180, actually not that cheap, but think it's a newer one?


Before you do the deal, you might want to PM Coffeechap. He has loads of levers including La P - he'll be able to advise and/or even offer you one he's checked over.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers, was thinking of doing that will do,


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no brainer if it is in the condition they said it is in, it is a good price, just check for rust under the drip tray, that the lever action is smooth and judder free, take the boiler cap off and look inside for signs of scale and use and finally see it working.


----------

